# 50/50 race at mikes Sept 5



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

We will be offroad racing sat SEPT 5 labor day weekend. Gates open at 8am racing starts at 11am.Entry is 20 for the first class 10 for you 2nd. Like the title says 50%of the entry will be paid out for 1st 2nd and 3rd in each class..


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm there! Maybe running 3 classes.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll be there!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Sweet! That's also supposed to be 1/10 Domination Day. Break out your 4wd fellas.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

This will be the last race on this layout..Let's have a good turnout!


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

I'll toast to that Phil!!


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope to be there. Phil, what is the new layout going to be like? Still 1/10 and 1/8 friendly?:mpd:


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

We plan on making it.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

me three


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Earl_Sparky said:


> I hope to be there. Phil, what is the new layout going to be like? Still 1/10 and 1/8 friendly?:mpd:


Nope I hear its only 1/5 and Traxxas Summit friendly. :rotfl:

Actually, Phil said its got some really cool table tops and step downs that make it very versatile. I cant wait.


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

cjtamu said:


> That's also supposed to be 1/10 Domination Day.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Richard, you're going to do that every time you see the phrase "1/10 Domination Day" aren't you!?!?!?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

rex cars said:


>


lol /pic is that 1/2 scale KISS domination?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

That is funny


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Richard, you're going to do that every time you see the phrase "1/10 Domination Day" aren't you!?!?!?


prolly not. i'm out of pictures.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

This race is for nitro and electric. 
If you have an electric bring it that is what the 1st race of the month is for.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Is it time to race yet????


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Guff.....what ya gonna bring?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

wily said:


> Guff.....what ya gonna bring?


Stock Slash
Mod Slash
Truggy (if my batteries show up before Saturday)


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Guff you have had long enough to get your stuff in. I do not want any excuses why you cant run truggy this weekend. I think you are just scared of who might show up and run. ; )


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> Stock Slash
> Mod Slash
> Truggy (if my batteries show up before Saturday)


4 cell?

And it is not a electric only race guys..So bring those loud stinky gas cars 2..lol


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> 4 cell?


yup

C'monnnnnnnnn mail man!!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

This should be interesting!!! Mark, bring your mod slash....no excuses right.:rotfl:


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> yup
> 
> C'monnnnnnnnn mail man!!


I have 2 packs you can use...If he gets lost.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> I have 2 packs you can use...If he gets lost.


Great! I may take you up on that.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

this is what it is about. I love smack talk. How a side bet?

Ok Willy "Mod Slash backmarker" Mills


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Phil do you have a 7 cell I can use for stock? I think my lipos are shot


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Mr. Pokey Morrow.....callin you out and here i am gonna offer you some batts..

I have some nimh 6 cell or a lipo you can use.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> this is what it is about. I love smack talk. How a side bet?
> 
> Ok Willy "Mod Slash backmarker" Mills


I'll be racing mod with a stock motor 



mmorrow said:


> Phil do you have a 7 cell I can use for stock? I think my lipos are shot


Your "shot" lipos were outrunning me down the straight


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I have one good lipo and one bad one.

From the look of your bodies you are running mod in the stock class.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like I am going to make this race.FINALLY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> I have one good lipo and one bad one.
> 
> From the look of your bodies you are running mod in the stock class.


There are no rules saying I can't run a particular body. Don't be hatin'.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I think the lack of a body rule is a mistake

As far as I know we are the only series that does not have one.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

How many 1/10 guys are we expecting this weekend?
I have been asked by a few Austin guys. I think they want to come race before the regionals


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> I think the lack of a body rule is a mistake
> 
> As far as I know we are the only series that does not have one.


Maybe so, I don't race these anywhere else though so it's not an issue to me.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

mmorrow said:


> Phil do you have a 7 cell I can use for stock? I think my lipos are shot


Yes we do..


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I would run my T-4 but I think 1 class this weekend is going to be enough for me since my layoff.....


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Is it time to race yet?????? :an6:


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

+1....tick tock tick tock


----------



## Quit Crying Go Green (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey Mark, I got a 7 cell with like 5 cycles on it you can use.....we sold all our slashes!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Dangit, not gonna make it. I'm not even home yet and my stuff isn't ready. Gonna use tomorrow to get it ready for the next one.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Time to race!!!

Thayer you wuss


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Time to race!!!
> 
> Thayer you wuss


Yeah, I know. Got home at 10:30, just didn't want to stay up till 1:00 getting thngs ready. No worries, going to start building my SC10 this weekend. Why don't you just go ahead and paint a target on the side of that bug body, ha ha ha?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Had a great day of racing, thanks Phil for running a first class race as always.

Just to keep the masses up to date, my 1/8 electric conversion moved under it's own power. I got it powered up and programmed (thanks a million Larry), put it down and gave it some gas. I pulled a huge wheelie and promptly stripped about 5 teeth off of the rear diff. So no 1/8 truggy racing for me for the day.

Think I'll turn the horsepower down some before I do that again.

Mod Slash made for some good racing all day long though. Me, Willy and a new guy (sorry, can't remember his name) were all turning identical lap times so it was a matter of who wrecked the least. I think we all won a race through qualifiers but in the end it was Willy Mills that ran the cleanest in the main. Good job dude.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks sir....I had a blast!

You are correct.....Keep it on its wheels and out of the pipes and you will win races.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Had a good time yesterday and just now starting to put some avatars with faces and I recognize the BUG body :biggrin:, Thanks to everyone who stoped by and talked to me and my son, It was a very friendly atmosphere except the 1/8 scale buggy main wow some people were screaming mad :hairout: J/k :tongue: it's all about racing.

Matt


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

nelson6500 said:


> Had a good time yesterday and just now starting to put some avatars with faces and I recognize the BUG body :biggrin:, Thanks to everyone who stoped by and talked to me and my son, It was a very friendly atmosphere except the 1/8 scale buggy main wow some people were screaming mad :hairout: J/k :tongue: it's all about racing.
> 
> Matt


It's really silly when you think that we're grown men racing toy cars.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

lol, Toys don't cost this much...lol.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

kstoracing said:


> lol, Toys don't cost this much...lol.


Sure they do, some cost wayyyyy more.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> Sure they do, some cost wayyyyy more.


I know what you mean :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

nelson6500 said:


> I know what you mean :biggrin::biggrin:


Skylark?


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> Skylark?


Yes sir 1969 :cheers: with a 76 455 and a 700r4 tranny.

Matt


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

nelson6500 said:


> Yes sir 1969 :cheers: with a 76 455 and a 700r4 tranny.
> 
> Matt


Very nice, big cubes with overdrive :flag:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> Had a great day of racing, thanks Phil for running a first class race as always.
> 
> Just to keep the masses up to date, my 1/8 electric conversion moved under it's own power. I got it powered up and programmed (thanks a million Larry), put it down and gave it some gas. I pulled a huge wheelie and promptly stripped about 5 teeth off of the rear diff. So no 1/8 truggy racing for me for the day.
> 
> ...


Make sure you shim the diffs to the drive gear nice and close.....make sure the diff doesn't slide side-to-side inside the bulkhead.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Make sure you shim the diffs to the drive gear nice and close.....make sure the diff doesn't slide side-to-side inside the bulkhead.


$40!!

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...nt-Rear-Differential-Large-Bevel-Gear-43T-XT8

That was an expensive squeeze of the trigger.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Guff....Look on ebay for sellers parting out new trucks. I am getting parts for the mbx6 at a fraction of the cost and usually the whole assembly. My diff gear is about 40 bucks online, but on ebay the whole diff guts and all is around 30....sometimes less.


----------

